# gamekeeper falcon with tubes!



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

a customer recently asked me if i could fit 9mm tubing onto one of my catapults with the OTT method, I happily did it for him now i quiet like the idear of OTT tubes on my gamekeeper catapults lol, of course theraband gold will always be my first choice because its much faster, but i have used these 9mm tubes in the past and they seem to last forever, with a good solid multiplex frame and these thick tubes i think you could get a years worth of shooting out of it before you have to change the bands! I also have access to bulk rolls of this 9mm tube aswell, i have put them through the chrony with 12mm lead balls and was averaging 220fps, anyway i have attached some pics, please have a look and let me know what you think, thanks john


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice idea John how is the connection? does it seen solid? I've always wondered about doing heavy tubes over the top like that...


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Looking at the pix John, I don't see any recessed channel on top of the forks for the tubes to sit in. If that is correct, do they just self centre ? I like the idea, but I guess I am biased Tubeman


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

tubeman said:


> Looking at the pix John, I don't see any recessed channel on top of the forks for the tubes to sit in. If that is correct, do they just self centre ? I like the idea, but I guess I am biased Tubeman


hi, yes they just self center, it seems to shoot straight and hard with no handslaps, i think they would be better centering there self instead of the channel? its the first time ive put tubes on with the OTT method so to be honest i'm not sure if its the best way or not but it does shoot good, john


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

" it does shoot good " If it ain't broke don't fix it John


----------



## Paddy (Apr 26, 2011)

That looks cool and sounds even better with long life span and not bad speed either! Where is the tubing from? Is it the red kite stuff? Cheers paddy


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

Paddy said:


> That looks cool and sounds even better with long life span and not bad speed either! Where is the tubing from? Is it the red kite stuff? Cheers paddy


its barnett tubes with my own pouch on, (the pouch that comes on the barnet tubes is massive lol) john


----------

